# New guinea pig



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

We got a new guinea pig just 4 days ago and he is so tiny! his name is Pretzel and he is only 1 month old. he is a short haired. he is so cute and he loves to hide everywhere. he is so CUTE!!!! he is brown with little spots of a creamy tan


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

But is he cute? X3

I would love to get a guinea pig but just like every other pet I'd like to get I have no more room!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

pretzel? I officially just died from the cuteness...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

You can't tell us about this ONE MONTH OLD GUINEA PIG and NOT post a picture!!!! DX


----------



## capnspaz (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome! I am a guinea mama myself!  Congrats, and don't be shy to post pics of the little guy haha!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I second what finnfinnfriend said! XD

Eep! I've just been cuted to death! Pretzel is such an adorable name! :3


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Aw I'd love to see a picture. Welcome to the wonderful world of guinea pigs.

Just so you know, guinea pigs are social creatures and live in the wild in herds. They do best in at least pairs, and males do best being introduced at a young age to a young pig around the same age. If you got him from a pet store he may be missexed so you might want to double check that he is actually a male, also watch for health issues (like sneezing, crusty eyes or nose, etc...) as pet store pigs are notorious for having URI's which is left untreated will likely cause death. 

Also, males need their glands cleaned (they can get really dirty and cause health problems), so might want to watch a you tube video on that if you've never done it before. 

If you haven't checked out guinea lynx or guinea pig cages forums, they are spectacular for learning about guinea pigs.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the info. NeptunesMom I have already had a guinea pig male before and he was just adorable but he died at age 2 from kidney stones but now i have another one to keep me occupied

:-D


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

ebettalover963 said:


> thanks for the info. NeptunesMom I have already had a guinea pig male before and he was just adorable but he died at age 2 from kidney stones but now i have another one to keep me occupied
> 
> :-D


Oh that's too bad. I'm sorry for your loss, and at such a young age too. It's always hard to lose the young ones. Kidney stones are an unfortunate part of owning pigs. It's hard to get just the right mix of calcium, and for stone prone pigs the right nutrition without it. I've been lucky with my girls, we're going on just over 4 years without a single calcium issue. (knock on wood). If you haven't checked out Guinea Lynx you really should. It is a resource beyond compare for the cavy lover.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Get him a friend. Guinea pigs are herd animals! Do you have it in a C&C cage?


----------

